# Now spoken for> Viscount Aerospace pro frame and forks .



## bagpuss (18 Dec 2020)

Viscount Aerospace pro frame and forks . Forks are steel full chrome not alloy .Headset and b/b included
Size is about 56cm c to t . chrome on forks should clean up . paint work /decals fair .
Free to a good home . Collection only, from Derby


----------



## cyberknight (19 Dec 2020)

Wow sounds great and local to me 
any more details ? i think it maybe too big for me anyway as im 5 foot 7 ?


----------



## bagpuss (19 Dec 2020)

I cannot tell you really much more . What size frame do you ride?


----------



## DCBassman (19 Dec 2020)

Bit on the large size, I would say. I'm an inch taller and a 54 is more than enough. However, if you've long limbs relative to your body, it could work.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Bit on the large size, I would say. I'm an inch taller and a 54 is more than enough. However, if you've long limbs relative to your body, it could work.


yeah i normally ride a 54 TT with a 90 stem


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2020)

bagpuss said:


> Viscount Aerospace pro frame and forks . Forks are steel full chrome not alloy .Headset and b/b included
> Size is about 56cm c to t . chrome on forks should clean up . paint work /decals fair .
> Free to a good home . Collection only, from Derby



If you change your mind re posting then yes please


----------



## cyberknight (19 Dec 2020)

Edit i am interested as im after a bike to build but im thinking its too big for me although i have a number of cycling friends into retro builds i could pass it onto, one runs the vintage bike cartel in moira


----------



## bagpuss (19 Dec 2020)

Send me a pm and we can sort out collection .


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2020)

collected  
It is a 56 TT i will have to have a think before i decide whether to attempt to rebuild or see if a club rider i know who runs the vintage bike cartel wants to do a trade as it also has 120 mm dropouts so not sure if i can cold set it to 130


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 Dec 2020)

cyberknight said:


> collected
> It is a 56 TT i will have to have a think before i decide whether to attempt to rebuild or see if a club rider i know who runs the vintage bike cartel wants to do a trade as it also has 120 mm dropouts so not sure if i can cold set it to 130



Should be relatively easy and safe, but there's only one way to find out.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2020)

@cyberknight be careful as it would be a shame to wreck a good frame , it's just my size as well


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @cyberknight be careful as it would be a shame to wreck a good frame , it's just my size as well


im considering what to do with it atm , i know someone who runs a vintage bike shop and see if he wants to do a swap for summat my size or what as i was hoping it was a bit smaller and the BB doesnt look like a standard threaded sort


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Dec 2020)

I had an Aerospace some years ago. Nice bike and it did have an unusual BB. It had a circlip to hold the spindle in place from what I remember. There is a small website devoted to those bikes, Lambert and Viscount.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2020)

cyberknight said:


> im considering what to do with it atm , i know someone who runs a vintage bike shop and see if he wants to do a swap for summat my size or what as i was hoping it was a bit smaller and the BB doesnt look like a standard threaded sort


They have a few differences but are great bikes to ride


----------



## cyberknight (7 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> They have a few differences but are great bikes to ride


well its sat in the shed as i have decided its too big and to much of a project for me so looking to swap for a smaller frame with modern spacing


----------

